# Lots of pics of the boys' new collars



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We ordered these collars from Karen's Kollars.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotty's Collar


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise's collar


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow those look very comfy. They look so nice on the boys.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are super fancy!! They look great :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, those are very nice collars!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those look really nice! They are stylin' with them!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I want one of those for my iggy! How much did they cost??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Now THAT is a collar!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the complements.
Caty M-For 1, it's 45 to 63$, 2/more it's 40 to 58$. These are the prices for an IG collar. They are a made to order collar, you select what material and color for the "base" of the collar. She has a large, imo, selection of color and 4 "materials": ultrasuede, ultraleather, leather, and premium leather, then you get to select what if any trim you want, the lining is usually faux fleece. She also uses a lighter, again imo, hardware than most collars I've seen. I've always gotten my order within a couple of weeks, with a "receipt" that contain the measurements I sent in. The first collars I bought from her are still looking good, the boys just outgrew them. We were just going to have them resized (which she does for "free") but I caught the "collar fever" from the forum :0P and got new ones instead.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They look so comfortable!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Those are nice  does she have a website? Are they only made for sight hounds or all breeds?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice collars. they look comfy.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

This is her website (I don't know how to make it a link) Karen's Kollars but you can find it by typing in Karen's Kollars. She has pictures of collars she's made and a few are of other breeds but I think they have a different price list.

I guess they are comfy, the boys like putting them on. They are nicely padded and the lining is super soft.


----------

